# Install on Bhyve from memstick image



## brw (Feb 6, 2022)

I want to prepare myself for installation on a new laptop and practice installing FreeBSD on Bhyve.

When I try to install FreeBSD 13.0 on Bhyve, I can't get past the following message:

```
BdsDxe: failed to load Boot0001 "UEFI BHYVE SATA DVD ROM BHYVE-20EC-901F-32B4" from PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x3,0x0)/Sata(0x0,0xFFFF,0x0): Not Found
```

This is how I start bhyve:

```
bhyve -D -c 2 -m 1G -w -H  \                                                                                                                                              
-s 0,hostbridge \                                                                                                                                                         
-s 3,ahci-cd,/vms/iso/FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img \                                                                                                           
-s 5,virtio-net,tap0 \                                                                                                                                                    
-s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,w=1024,h=600 \                                                                                                                                
-s 30,xhci,tablet \                                                                                                                                                       
-s 31,lpc -l com1,stdio \                                                                                                                                                 
-l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \                                                                                                                 
 freebsdvm
```

What do I do wrong?


----------

